# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Как защитить свой компьютер

## Geser

Перенесено в http://virusinfo.info/index.php?boar...y;threadid=223

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Как всегда, всё гениальное просто.
Совет проверен на Win XP.

1. Создайте нового пользователя с правами админа и паролем.
2. Убедитесь что убрана галочка на строке Использовать простой общий доступ к файлам в свойствах папки. (Для доступа к этим свойствам в меню "Сервис" проводника выбираете пункт "Свойства папки", а в появившемся окне закладку "Вид").
3. На папке WINDOWS кликаете правой кнопкой и в контекстном меню выбираете пункт "Свойства".
4. Далее переходите на вкладку безопасность и для всех пользователей кроме SYSTEM оставляете только права Read, List folder contents, Read & Execute. 
5. Жмёте на кнопку "Дополнительно"
6. На вкладке разрешения жмете кнопку Добавить, в открывшемся окне опять по кнопки дополнительно, а затем по кнопке поиск. В результате вам выдаст полный список локальных пользователей и групп. 
7. Выбираем пользователя которого создали в п.1 и жмем OK. Имя в формате "Имя компьютера"\Администратор появится в списке выбранных объектов и нажимаем опять OK.
8. Этому пользователю даём все права на папку.

Теперь если Вам нужно что-то проинсталлировать, то нужно делать это из под пользователя созданного в п.1. У остальных нет прав менять что-либо в папке WINDOWS, следовательно большинство троянов и вирусов Вам теперь не страшны!  ;D

----------


## pig

Хм. По-моему, есть способ проще. Создать пользователя и включить его не в группу Администраторы, а в группу Пользователи. И в дальнейшем жить от имени этого пользователя. Эффект тот же. Даже бОльший, поскольку защищены также корень системного диска, Program Files, Documents and Settings (за исключением собственного профиля, конечно). Плюс рядовой пользователь изначально лишён ряда системных привилегий, доступных пользователю по умолчанию, который создан с правами администратора.

----------


## Geser

> Хм. По-моему, есть способ проще. Создать пользователя и включить его не в группу Администраторы, а в группу Пользователи. И в дальнейшем жить от имени этого пользователя. Эффект тот же. Даже бОльший, поскольку защищены также корень системного диска, Program Files, Documents and Settings (за исключением собственного профиля, конечно). Плюс рядовой пользователь изначально лишён ряда системных привилегий, доступных пользователю по умолчанию, который создан с правами администратора.


Эфект лучше, но головной боли очень много. Многие программы отказываются работать.

----------


## Er

> Эфект лучше, но головной боли очень много. Многие программы отказываются работать.


Поступил так. Создал пользователя с ограниченными правами и столкнулся с проблемой, многие программы не запускались или не функционировали. В этом случае поступаю следующим образом. В программу «Хранитель паролей» занес пароль администратора и когда нужно запустить программу:
1)***щелчок правой кнопкой мышки
2)***запуск от имени, вставляю пароль.
Программы нормально работают и не нужно каждый раз набирать пароль.
В качестве примера. Так можно получить доступ после запуска Total Commander к папкам WINDOWS, Program Files и другим системным каталогам. Выполнил нужные операции ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО закрой.

----------


## pig

> Эфект лучше, но головной боли очень много. Многие программы отказываются работать.


Это обычно решается подкруткой прав на каталог и/или ключ реестра.

----------


## Geser

> Это обычно решается подкруткой прав на каталог и/или ключ реестра.


Вопрос как узнать каких прав не хватает  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

На файлы и каталоги обычно требуется право изменения. На ключи реестра - право записи, реже полный доступ. Самое "творческое" во всём этом - выяснить, на что именно прав не хватает.

----------


## Geser

> Самое "творческое" во всём этом - выяснить, на что именно прав не хватает.


И на какие именно ключи и каталоги  :Smiley:

----------


## Er

> Это обычно решается подкруткой прав на каталог и/или ключ реестра.


Здесь есть следующие два момента.
1.***Иной пользователь может накрутить так, что вреда будет больше чем пользы.
2.***Многие программы отказываются работать под ограниченной учетной записью даже после разрешения полного доступа на каталог/ключ реестра. И в то же время нормально функционируют под запись администратора.

----------


## Casper

> Здесь есть следующие два момента.
> 1.***Иной пользователь может накрутить так, что вреда будет больше чем пользы.
> 2.***Многие программы отказываются работать под ограниченной учетной записью даже после разрешения полного доступа на каталог/ключ реестра. И в то же время нормально функционируют под запись администратора.


Такие пользователи и файерволы с антивирусами сумеют "накрутить"... ниче, зато опыт будет, да еще какой! На ошибках тоже учатся  :Wink:  
А относительно "капризных" программ, то ИМХО надо будет предварительно выяснить чем и откуда они пользуются, что и где создают/изменяют... для этих целей можно использовать те же Adinf и jv16 PowerTool.

----------


## DRUG

Сделал как написано все программы устанавливаются из под старого пользователя.Хотя долно быть:Теперь если Вам нужно что-то проинсталлировать, то нужно делать это из под пользователя созданного в П.1  :Wink:

----------


## Geser

> Сделал как написано все программы устанавливаются из под старого пользователя.


Не все, а только те, которые не пишут в директорию WINDOWS. В принципе таких большинство, но лучше не эксперементировать, ибо возможны всякие глюки в последствии.

----------


## DRUG

Корче нужно устанавливать все проги из нового пользователя если даже можно их установить из под старого, вне зависимости от того работают они или нет из под старого.Так

----------


## Geser

> Корче нужно устанавливать все проги из нового пользователя если даже можно их установить из под старого, вне зависимости от того работают они или нет из под старого.Так


Угу. Особенно обновления Винды.

----------


## DRUG

Если проги устанавливаются и работают одинаково из под обоих пользователей,вирусы тожэ будут работать. Какой смысл делать второго админа?

----------


## Geser

> Если проги устанавливаются и работают одинаково из под обоих пользователей,вирусы тожэ будут работать. Какой смысл делать второго админа?


Написано уже было что не одинаково.

----------

